# Fightingtown Creek - Blue Ridge Trout Fishing



## wcollins31

I will be staying in a cabin at the end of this month that sits on the Fightingtown Creek in Blue Ridge, GA.  Does anyone know the regulations?  And, can anyone share their insights and experiences within the past few years?  Would love to hear from ya!


----------



## mrowland96

Some friends & myself stayed in a Cabin there about 4 years ago. We were closer to McCayesville, TN than Blue Ridge though. I think it was called Ernie's on the creek....N/E way, as far as I know, it falls under the same Regs as most Trout Streams. The early morning bite was Great! We would wake up & see them feeding off the deck but after that....they were tough to catch. We wound up driving way over to Cooper's Creek & Rock Creek to fish. Anyway good luck.


----------



## TroutManJoe

My family has owned property on the upper end of Fightingtown for many years. Above 2,000 feet elevation, the stream supports a gorgeous population of wild, stream bred rainbows. Technically, it's a year-round general regs stream. The fish that are in the upper end are some of the hardest to catch I've ever come across... for years I thought they just didn't grow bigger than 6 inches... Now though, I manage a couple 12-14 inch bows each year, and a bunch of fish between 8-12 inches. A 14" wild bow fights harder than a 4 pound stocked trout any day. Stealth, light lines and careful presentation are but 3 of the many thing you'll have to apply to fool the wild fish in Fightingtown. If you're needing more specific info feel free to PM me.


----------



## TroutManJoe

A few fightingtown bows... I love that creek!


----------



## HeyLucy

Nice trout!


----------



## HeyLucy

Hi Joe! New to this forum.  Wanting info about Fightingtown Creek.  We will be staying in a cabin on Fightingtown Creek the week of July 4th.  Never been there, but pics show pretty big holes in front of cabin, so I'm hoping there will be trout.  I looked at the DNR website and couldn't find any specific regulations for FC, so I'm assuming that live bait/corn/lures can all be used.  Do you know?  Also, in your opinion, what do you think is the best thing to use for catching the natives?  I've had a lot of success in other streams by using corn and red wigglers together on my hook....shhhhhh!...my secret weapon! lol

Any good guiding info for catching trout is appreciated! We are looking forward to our trout fishing vacation, and are familiar with many of the area streams, but have never been to this one.  Seems like you were the man to ask.  

Thanks!
Lucy


----------

